# Francis Dhomont



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Dhomont (born 1926) is a French composer of electroacoustic / acousmatic music and musique concrete.

He studied under Ginette Waldmeier, Charles Koechlin and Nadia Boulanger. In the late 40's, in Paris (France), he intuitively discovered with magnetic tape what Schaeffer would later call "musique concrète" and consequently conducted solitary experiments with the musical possibilities of sound recording. Later, leaving behind instrumental writing, he dedicated himself exclusively to electroacoustic composition.

An ardent proponent of acousmatics, his work (since 1963) is comprised exclusively of works for tape bearing witness to his continued interest in morphological interplay and ambiguities between sound and the images it may create.

The Conseil des arts et des lettres du Québec has recently awarded him a prestigious career grant. In 1999, he was awarded five first prizes for four of his recent works at international competition (Brazil, Spain, Italy, Hungary and Czech Republic). In 1997, as the winner of the Canada Council for the Arts' Lynch-Staunton Prize, he was also supported by the DAAD for a residence in Berlin (Germany). Five-time winner at the Bourges International Electroacoustic Music Competition (France) - the Magisterium Prize in 1988 - and 2nd Prize at Prix Ars Electronica 1992 (Linz, Austria), he has received numerous other awards.

- As seen on last.fm

_Lettre de Sarajeco_




_Espace / Escape_


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I would love to see these various separate composer posts go into one OP with an appropriate heading!

I'm certain if you designed a new OP, that the mods would be happy to help move these various posts to that thread.

There is a lot of this genre, unknown to many, and to have it in one thread where those who are curious / interested to look and listen would, I think, be a boon.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

I've been trying to post a lot of this music in some guy's thread, which I think is a great start if we can garner more participants. Either way, I'm enjoying it.

I'm just so fond of these composers that I feel they deserve a guestbook of their own.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> I've been trying to post a lot of this music in some guy's thread, which I think is a great start if we can garner more participants. Either way, I'm enjoying it.
> 
> I'm just so fond of these composers that I feel they deserve a guestbook of their own.


I'm thinking composer guestbooks are fine if a wide number of people recognize the composer's name.

Truthfully, would you look at a thread Titled "Francis Dhomont" or "Irving Fine" unless at least you had an inkling, or had heard of them before ...or had an idea of the personal tastes of the OP? Maybe yes? Maybe no?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Absolutely. I've often looked through the guestbooks for composers I've never heard before to see what I don't know. It can be a neat exploration, and that's why I post the OP in a sort of "educational" format - picture, information, music.


----------

